# Wer besitzt Konvert? (OP5 Comtext nach OP5 Protool)



## Integer (21 März 2006)

Sollte dringend ein OP5 Projekt (xxxxx.OP5) welches mit Comtext projektiert wurde mit Protool v6.0 öffnen können. (nur Inhalt auslesen, Bildtexte, Datenwörter, usw)
Hatte das Tool Konvert schon auf mehreren Rechnern versucht zu installieren, auch auf Win3.11 aber leider immer mit dieser bekannten Fehlermeldung.

Frage, kann mir jemand helfen? Hat jemand ein Konvert Tool lauffähig zur Hand und kann mir das File konvertieren? Natürlich ohne Garantie und weiteren Aufwand.

OP5 File ist vorhanden und wird separat geschickt.

Danke vielmals, falls da jemand ist der helfen kann.

Integer


----------



## volker (21 März 2006)

weiss nicht welchen du hast. diesen?
die erzeugte datei heisst bei mir immer vg@@@@ls.ini und liegt im comtext-verzeichnis


----------



## Integer (21 März 2006)

Muss vielleicht noch folgendes ergänzen.
Bin im Besitz von: 
- XXXX.OP5   Projekt file
- Protool v6.0
- Konvert Tool von Siemens
- besitze kein Comtext programm und habe keine *DR.INI datei.

Integer


----------



## volker (21 März 2006)

@integer
du hast pn


----------



## mic_wol (13 Dezember 2007)

*Comtext *dr.ini*

Hallo benötige Hilfe für die Umwandlung  einer " .O15 "Datei in
 *DR ini.
habe leider nicht das Comtext Programm zum regenerieren dieser ini.

Protool un Konvertprogramm habe ich

Falls einer das Comtext programm noch hat konnte er mir bitte die Datei in *dr.ini regenerieren  (dateigröße 130KB) ?

grüße Michi


----------



## eottersb (7 Juni 2010)

*Comtext > Protool*

Hallo Volker, ist ganz schön übel wenn man von com text nach protool muss, und nichts hat. Hab nur eine .o05 Datei und konvert. Kann man Konvert mit einer virtuellen Maschine öffnen? Oder gibt es jemanden dem man sine OP5 Datei schicken kann um sie umzuwandeln? 
 Gruss Eric


----------



## Bib0r (5 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das selbe Problem. Könnte jemand hier im Forum die .O05 Datei in eine Protool lauf fähige Datei umwandeln? 

Bitte um Mithilfe

mfg
Bib0r


----------

